# Sticky  Infinity ES-250 Bipole / Dipole / Dual-monopole surround speaker



## Reviews Bot

*Infinity ES-250 Bipole / Dipole / Dual-monopole surround speaker*

*Description:*
Bipole / Dipole / Dual-monopole surround speaker.
Can be wired for 4 surround channel from 2 speakers, allowing 7.1 in confined spaces.


----------

